# Is 7 weeks OK for a puppy to come home?



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey guys. As most of u probably know I am anxiously awaiting the arrival of my new GSD puppy, Chase.
On the 4th of Jan she will be 8 weeks exactly and I know most people say 8 weeks is the best time to collect a puppy. I would NEVER take a puppy from its mum or litter mates at 6 weeks. But I am to be traveling near where the puppy lives on the 29th of this month and would that be OK to collect the puppy then??
I know a few people let puppies go at 7 weeks and I would quite like to be able to get her before my son goes on holiday to his grannies. 

Also, if I am having to travel part the way home on train- can I just carry her? Or should I get a pet carrier?? Lol


----------



## iwantadog (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't know the answer to your question, but can I just say how absolutely gorgeous your puppy is. I am SSOOOOOO jealous, I would love a GSD, they are the best dog, but I can't convince my husband that we need one - not that I will ever give up badgering him!!! Enjoy your puppy you lucky thing!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

Eight weeks is the norm BUT - When I was a child it was normal for pups to go to their new homes at only 6 weeks of age - infact when I purchased my first lab (I actually purchased the mother because she was in such a state having a prolapse and other problems). the breeder had now qualms with me taking her there and then - hence leaving the pups alone at just 6 weeks. 

Now it seems common practise that most genuine breeders keep them until eight weeks . Personally I would sooner take a 6 week pup - then a 12 week one that has had no socializing at all.
regards
DT

added - providing he is healthy, feeding well etc etc


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

By the way - I would certainly look at getting a pet carrier - also make arrangements for mopping up any accidents


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

7 weeks is fine. We usually let them go at 8 weeks, but one went today at 7 and a half


----------



## fosse (Dec 10, 2008)

The breeder of the puppy is the only one that can answer that question really, they are the only ones that knows how 'developed' the puppy is and if she's ready to leave her litter mates.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Our pups started eating solids at 2 1/2 weeks,by 5 weeks mum was no longer feeding,so they were on 4 meals a day,so they would get no different care staying with me,or leaving at 7 weeks,which 2 didIt depends on the dog.


----------



## chiangel (Sep 12, 2008)

Perfectly fine, i read somewhere not to long ago about puppies leaving mum, scientific studies showed that a puppy is more ready at 7 weeks to leave than any other age, 6 weeks is too ealy and 8 weeks old is the most fearful stage. As long as the puppy is fully weaned i wouldn't see a problem. As for the train i would get a carrier as it may be crowede and busy to carry him.


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

its up to the breeder! I think 7 weeks would normally be fine for most GSD pups!
Good Luck!!


----------



## 2clumbers&aspringer (Nov 7, 2008)

Most of my pups I have had at 7 weeks old. Personally I think it is the ideal age as they have normally become independent of the mother but have not entered that fear stage. 

I also feel they bond with you better if you have them at seven weeks.

Steve


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

I got Lily at 7 weeks 4 days old. She is fine. Tremendous in fact.


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

just wanted to add, you will probably need a carrier as the train will be busy, noisy, scary etc, although your puppy will be quite big so it will be heavy!

my sisters German shephard puppies were huge at that age


----------



## JackRussellOwner (12 mo ago)

Absolutely not!

You may think there's not much difference between 7 and 8 weeks but there is. A simple google search on the subject reveals an almost unanimous opinion among canine professionals including veterinarians, breeders, researchers, etc of minimum wean time of *8 WEEKS *regardless of breed, location, or circumstances. The learning and socialization skills imparted by mom are irreplaceable. Virtually all studies have demonstrated numerous psychological and physical problems manifested by pups taken by owners too early - including those taken at 7 weeks


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Zombie thread!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Yikes, puppy is probably long since gone anyway.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Gemmaa said:


> Yikes, puppy is probably long since gone anyway.


Definitely. Wonder how many there have been since then


----------

